# Got a JOB!!!!!!



## pyrguy (Dec 10, 2009)

Just waiting for all the paperwork to go through, "cup" testing, etc.

Just a small cut from what I used to make and better than that position ought to pay. Definately better than I am making now.  :lol:  :lol:

Thanks for all the good words, prayers, encouragement and pointers both on and off the board.

Guess I need to change me sig line now.


----------



##  (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

Congratulations!  With so many out of work, you must be a cut above to land work that suits you.


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

Sooooo.......  Where is it?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## jar546 (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

Congrats!! Is that the position of senior plan reviewer in Vegas where I here they are getting rid of the current guy? :lol:


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

That would be NORTH Vegas.   :mrgreen:  :lol:  :mrgreen:  :lol:

No this one is in South Carolina working for an Engineering firm doing inspections not plan review.

I do not want to say more now just so I don't jinx it.

I am one happy camper. God is good.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

PryGuy,

Absolutely, Positively, Fabulous News!     

I am so happy for you and yours,

Uncle Bob


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

Trust me, if they get rid of that Vegas guy, there won't be any openings for anyone new!  There's likely to be lay-offs here soon.  I may get caught up in them, cuz they're looking at about a $50 million shortfall over the next 3 years based on current projections...

Congrats again on your success.  Don't worry about jinxing it - if anyone gives you trouble, tell 'em you know some guys who know some guys on a code forum...


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

pyrguy, CONGRATULATIONS!!   Toot your horn and leap for joy!   You have been blessed!   In this down market, there are many qualified and experienced who are not able to find work.   You should be feeling very thankful.    

(I know I am!)       :mrgreen:


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

Yes, congrats Pyrguy enjoy the pecans


----------



## jim baird (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

Good4uDwight.  Glad 2 hear it.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

Dwight, I'm so happy for you. I still feel bad about... Well you know. Take that new job and make it yours. You will shine!!!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

Congratulations! The State of Georgia will miss you.

GPE


----------



## cboboggs (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

Congrats. Good Luck.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

Congrats, Dwight!

Just a short move north and east, eh?

Good for you!


----------



## Alias (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

Dwight -

What great news!  Now, have a happy holiday!

Sue, lost on the frontier........


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

Congratulations to you Dwight!     You deserve it!     Let us know more when you can. 

You are always in our prayers!     BTW, God is good ALL the time.

*GRACE - Receiving God's unmerited blessings and forgiveness in the face of*

*deserved judgment and eternal separation.*

Blessings to you !

.


----------



## JBI (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

pyrguy - Congrats from the North East as well! And just in time for the Holidays too.


----------



## mmmarvel (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

Just in time for Christmas.  Super, I'm elated for you and your family.  No matter what the move, it will be worth it.  Super congratulations and now, more than ever, you have a super reason to be thankful this Christmas season.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

Congrats..... Hope that the transition goes smoothly for you.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

Are you near Greenville SC? It is great to hear good news. You sure have been an example.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Got a JOB!!!!!!

S.C. is awesome and you will love living there. I was in Charleston for 10 short years. Congrats.


----------

